# I really like Team BAMF ICS but it uses a lot of ram..



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

I love the ROM but its very clunky on the Thunderbolt, and the Sense 3.6 takes up a lot of ram, does anyone see any of these bugs in the Leaked ROM (eg. Memory usage, FC's) getting fixed? I'm slightly worried that this ROM is going to eventually kill my phone & keep it from running smoothly


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Several options here...use the thread you already created, don't use the BAMF ICS ROM or go back to GB till ICS is more stable for you. 

Please don't create threads on the same topics you already have threads for.


----------

